# Meyer plow power angle problem



## xbones14 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an E-47 meyer plow unit that will not angle. The raise and lower works fine and recently changed the filter and fluids. I can hear the solenoid or motor activate when using the angle switch but no movement. I would think it may be a bent ram? I just bought the truck and plow so I am not very knowledgeable on troubleshooting. Any assistance would be appreciated. I was going to take it into the shop but would rather fix it myself if it is simple. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

xbones, i would first check your fluid level in the pump itself.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is the blade stuck all the way one way or the other?


----------



## xbones14 (Oct 14, 2008)

*myer plow problem*

The fluid level has been changed and is full. The plow is stuck to the right and will not move even with force.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Disconnect the hoses from the pump and connect them together. Can you then angle the blade manually? May take some force but it should.


----------



## xbones14 (Oct 14, 2008)

*plow problem*

If I DC the hoses and move the plow, then what? Is the ram bent, other? What should I look for? Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

xbones14;614655 said:


> If I DC the hoses and move the plow, then what? Is the ram bent, other? What should I look for? Thanks


If it can be angled with the hoses disconnected from the pump, that tells you that you either have a quick coupler problem (very common) or a hydro issue in the pump.

If it still wont angle woth the hoses connected together then you either have a mechanical/binding issue with the plow itself or one of the plow side quick couplers are bad.


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

my guess is that the green solenoid is crap. try changing that


----------

